# Wii info please



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all,

We have just bought one and I was wondering what you can do with them, I mean, I know they play games etc... but what about all the other little tips and things you can do with them?

I know, I know RTFM Maxtor!  I am just after some first hand info if you will.


TIA

Maxtor. (a total newbie to the world of consoles) :lol:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

You can go online with them and play games online and you can also download old snes and n64 games like the original Mario kart.

There is probably more stuff you can do with them, i just haven't worked out what they are yet.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

admg1 said:


> You can go online with them and play games online and you can also download old snes and n64 games like the original Mario kart.
> 
> There is probably more stuff you can do with them, i just haven't worked out what they are yet.


It's true you can go online for free. Only games with a blue icon on the top of the cover saying Nintendo WiFi only use live. Call Of Duty, Mario Kart and Quantum Of Solace are my online games.:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

our 7 yr old daughter keeps nagging for one of these for xmas. do the games have lasting appeal cos TBH they strick me as a biit gimmiky.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Crystal Finish said:


> our 7 yr old daughter keeps nagging for one of these for xmas. do the games have lasting appeal cos TBH they strick me as a biit gimmiky.


Our Wii is never used TBH. The wee man plays the games every so often, but the 360 is used more often. You are right. The games are gimmiky.


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

best fun console, for young ones and the oldes, by god you can sweat alot on the boxing but then again i think im kahn when playing lol !

personally its a console for laughs not for actual game play !


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Crystal Finish said:


> our 7 yr old daughter keeps nagging for one of these for xmas. do the games have lasting appeal cos TBH they strick me as a biit gimmiky.





Needs a clean said:


> Our Wii is never used TBH. The wee man plays the games every so often, but the 360 is used more often. You are right. The games are gimmiky.





k10lbe said:


> best fun console, for young ones and the oldes, by god you can sweat alot on the boxing but then again i think im kahn when playing lol !
> 
> personally its a console for laughs not for actual game play !


You are all right they are Gimmiky. And all the good games they don't do on the wii such as PGR, Godfather 2, Cod warfare 1 ETC... Which is crap


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

k10lbe said:


> best fun console, for young ones and the oldes, by god you can sweat alot on the boxing but then again i think im kahn when playing lol !
> 
> personally its a console for laughs not for actual game play !


thanks. the little one like playing on my 360 but she's just not quite old enough to play games properly. Just worried about her getting bored after 2 mins with the Wii.


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

ah that'll never happen i dont think, good thing is she'll have to do all the movements etc with her own hands etc


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

If you have any old game cube games they will play on the wii. Disks work fine.:thumb:

Cheers


----------

